

Google buying Tesla Motors? Does it make sense? - Techasura
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/google-buying-tesla-motors-does-it-make-sense.html

======
BaconJuice
I don't understand these kind of articles. Did the author just wake up one
morning and say "Hmm what bullshit should I make today for some page views?"
Then they come up with some random idea like Google buying Tesla with no
evidence what so ever and slap on a title that's a question like "Google
buying Tesla?" then proceed to including the following words "journalists are
speculating" to make their shitty article seem just.

